
Simple tool to plan a bachelor party (or any weekend trip to be exact) - hankewi
https://medium.com/@TalkAboutJack/9-step-guide-on-how-to-plan-a-bachelor-party-aeadd0cec899
======
mamurphy
PR/Advertisement for [https://jaypad.de/](https://jaypad.de/), which seems to
combine discord/slack and strawpoll.

It's not clear what the value add is. They even feature slack in a graphic, as
Jaypad vs slack/whatsapp/email, but I'm left wondering what the compelling
feature distinction is.

~~~
hankewi
If I somehow violated HN-etiquette, sorry for that and I’d appreciate to be
pointed into the correct title-rules for posting an article like this (or
whether this is a place to share such an post).

Regarding the value we create: JayPads are a tool you can use to quickly make
a plan in a group (coordinate a weekend trip, a party, etc) or to start the
process of “getting something done”. In a way it serves as a mini project
management tool: A group chat separated from added features (like polls,
notes, etc.) which conserve more permanent information which might otherwise
get lost in a typical chat conversation.

I’d love to hear if this clears things up. And especially your thoughts on how
to improve the landing page as well as the app itself as we might not have
succeeded in getting our points across to you.

[1] [https://hackernoon.com/how-planning-a-weekend-trip-with-
our-...](https://hackernoon.com/how-planning-a-weekend-trip-with-our-buddies-
changed-our-perception-of-slack-and-whatsapp-1d53058f51d0)

[2] [https://hackernoon.com/how-jaypads-help-us-build-
jaypads-c66...](https://hackernoon.com/how-jaypads-help-us-build-
jaypads-c66c07c6c3ae)

~~~
mamurphy
I'm no HN expert. The article just, well, reads like an ad/PR. And things that
read like an ad, for an unknown company, that aren't obviously useful, tend
not to get many upvotes.

I don't think I misunderstand your product. I just don't see why I would
create another account to try another tool that doesn't add much over
discord/slack and something like strawpoll.

I feel like app creators always underestimate the friction in trying new
things, making new accounts, etc. And getting my friends to try a new account
over using tools we already use? Unless I see something that really solves a
problem I could not have possibly overcome before, I'm on to the next thing.

This is harsh but, I don't think this is going to take off. Or if it does, it
needs a lot more features to get there, something that competes with Evernote
but more collaborative.

~~~
hankewi
The points on creating new accounts to try out a new tool you are making are
exactly the reason why we opted to not make having an account mandatory. Users
can make a JayPad by giving the JayPad and themselves a name (that's it) and
see if our combination of text notes and Slack-like discussion adds value over
a current setting with Slack + Strawpoll + Evernote or whatever they are
using. Right now these are teams working on side-projects, or startups in the
idea- to prototype-stage, local sports teams as well as political groups.

Thank you for your input on making this more into an Evernote plus X. We have
this in mind and will be implementing new features and nuances in close loops
with our users.

